# Asociality



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asociality



> Asociality refers to the lack of a strong motivation to engage in social interaction and/or the preference for solitary activities. Developmental psychologists use the synonyms "nonsocial," "unsocial," and "social disinterest". Asocial is distinct from antisocial as the latter implies an active dislike or antagonism toward other people or the general social order. The condition is often confused with misanthropy.
> Asociality is seen as a desirable trait in certain monastic traditions, notably in Catholicism, Buddhism and Sufism. It is lauded both as a tool of alienation from secular life and of enabling a lifestyle of uninterrupted contemplation.
> A degree of asociality is routinely observed in introverts, while extreme asociality is observed in schizophrenia patients. It is characterised by an inability to 'empathise', to feel intimacy with, or to form close relationships with others


Does this resonate with anyone else? That last sentence isn't 100% true for me but the rest is. Never heard this "label" before but it's nice to have one for it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

What a fantastic word


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

im definitely asocial. I love hanging ith my friends but if i dont get my 22 hours a day of personal time, im ****ed


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------

